
Giving away my Startup - philiplindblom
Hey everyone.<p>Programmer&#x2F;designer guy here who has due lack of motivation determined to give away an entire future company. (Although I will require a ~10% ownership of any legal entity you setup, but I&#x27;m willing to make that negotiable.)<p>I figure it&#x27;d be a nice thing to try, cause there&#x27;s (in my mind) nothing wrong with the idea or the execution. I&#x27;d really like to see it fly!<p>But after 10 years of constant, excruciating grind – I have decided to make some life changes.<p>The app, called Trotter is for those on the move to &#x27;Feel at home, wherever they are&#x27;.<p>The current state of things:
The app was built from May 2017 - December 2017. Launched in iOS App Store December 2017.<p>It&#x27;s currently hidden in App Store and all servers and services are switched off.<p>Here&#x27;s a look at the app and it&#x27;s features.
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=LuIycb4bLRk&amp;feature=youtu.be<p>In terms of revenue model, 
Users can contact up to 10 new users per day. After that it costs $x for 10 more.<p>I would like to add though that I won&#x27;t give it away to give it away to anyone but to the person or group I deem most suitable in terms of ability to grow and nurture it.<p>I will not be taking an operative role in any future operation. At all. I want to make that perfectly clear.<p>Any questions,
Let me know!
&#x2F;Philip<p>philiplindblom@gmail.com
======
CyberFonic
Have you generated any revenue at all?

Perhaps you could ask for royalty instead of equity. It would effectively be
the same revenue to you, but with less contractual complications.

Good luck! This is a very interesting proposition. Perhaps you could let HNers
know how it works out down the track.

~~~
philiplindblom
Certainly, royalties is an interesting idea.

Nope, the app has not generated any revenue, I went on Christmas holiday the
day after the app went live in App Store

0% of the growth strategy have been executed.

